# Pocket gopher bounty.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I didn't bother saving the pocket gopher feet not thinking I'd get that many or they pd that much.But last night a customer calls after we were talking about trapping he called to check on the bounty for his gr kids.Well they are paying $4 a pocket gopher.I got 158 so far,I shoved them back down the hole.Well shit that's $632 I threw down the gopher hole.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Damnit Cy.......like throwing money down the drain...er. Hole... A bounty huh, we need to do the same on some of our unwanted pests.....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well maybe I will get a little fertilizer value out of them?Probably better then liquified rabbit poop.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Holy crap! And to think, a quarter a piece was good money for me....



somedevildawg said:


> A bounty huh, we need to do the same on some of our unwanted pests.....


Well dang Dawg, all you have to do is ask nicely and I'd leave....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Shoot that is a lot of money for a gopher......they must be real pests for them to pay that much of a bounty......we don't have them here. The biggest pest we have are the damned deer.....too bad there is not a bounty on them.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

FarmerCline said:


> Shoot that is a lot of money for a gopher......they must be real pests for them to pay that much of a bounty......we don't have them here. The biggest pest we have are the damned deer.....too bad there is not a bounty on them.


X2 on the deer! We're fencing our orchards now to keep them out. A guy can only shoot so many before the neighbors start skawking!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Orchard6 said:


> X2 on the deer! We're fencing our orchards now to keep them out. A guy can only shoot so many before the neighbors start skawking!


 Yeah, it seems like people think deer are made of gold or something and get all bent out of shape when they find out your shooting 'their' deer. We are infested with them here....it seems you kill 10 and 20 will move in to take their place.


----------

